# accidentally hit cancel after I dropped off the rider



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't know why the lyft app would have the drop off and cancel button close to each other as I accidentally hit cancel after I had dropped off the customer instead of hitting "drop off customer". I'm not sure if Lyft will adjust this for me or not. It was a short ride and I was just trying to figure out the app.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I don't know why the lyft app would have the drop off and cancel button close to each other as I accidentally hit cancel after I had dropped off the customer instead of hitting "drop off customer". I'm not sure if Lyft will adjust this for me or not. It was a short ride and I was just trying to figure out the app.


Yea, just email them and they will. As for the design, I'm still trying to understand why Uber syncs you with the passenger when you arrive but Lyft makes you tap your arrival. The extra step is pointless.

*whistles, walks away*


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, just email them and they will. As for the design, I'm still trying to understand why Uber syncs you with the passenger when you arrive but Lyft makes you tap your arrival. The extra step is pointless.
> 
> *whistles, walks away*


Lyft arrive - I always thought it was Lyfts way of giving the driver a way to see the pax/location and keep driving away...


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

> As for the design, I'm still trying to understand why Uber syncs you with the passenger when you arrive but Lyft makes you tap your arrival. The extra step is pointless.


Lyft's tap to arrive starts the wait timer, which will begin paying you after a minute of sitting there, while Uber cares nothing about how long it takes pax to come out to meet you.

Lyft also doesn't penalize you due to pax no-shows, while Uber holds it against your cancellation rate.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

That button does not cancel the ride, you merely canceled the drop-off dialog box. You still need to complete the drop-off.

Actually canceling the ride is difficult to do accidentally. You have to go into the barely visible menu at the top of the screen.


----------

